# Pls help - Configuring Jails in 8.1



## ghostcorps (Sep 3, 2010)

Hi Guys

I have recently setup a couple jails on my 8.1 Release installation, using this guide and while everything seems to be going well so far, I have hit a snag with a couple things, I have scoured Google to no avail.

Firstly, if I reload rc.conf without stopping the jails, which I have accidentally done a few times, they are restarted correctly but I am left with a record of the old ones as though they are still running:


```
#du -f
devfs          1.0K    1.0K      0B   100%    /usr/gaols/webserver/dev
procfs         4.0K    4.0K      0B   100%    /usr/gaols/webserver/proc
devfs          1.0K    1.0K      0B   100%    /usr/gaols/database/dev
procfs         4.0K    4.0K      0B   100%    /usr/gaols/database/proc
procfs         4.0K    4.0K      0B   100%    /usr/gaols/webserver/proc
procfs         4.0K    4.0K      0B   100%    /usr/gaols/database/proc
procfs         4.0K    4.0K      0B   100%    /usr/gaols/webserver/proc
procfs         4.0K    4.0K      0B   100%    /usr/gaols/database/proc
```


```
#jls
   JID  IP Address      Hostname                      Path
     1  192.168.0.11    webserver                     /usr/gaols/webserver
     2  192.168.0.12    webserver                     /usr/gaols/database
     5  192.168.0.11    webserver                     /usr/gaols/webserver
     6  192.168.0.12    database                      /usr/gaols/database
    13  192.168.0.11    webserver                     /usr/gaols/webserver
    14  192.168.0.12    database                      /usr/gaols/database
```

I can not stop them manually either

```
# /etc/rc.d/jail stop 1
Stopping jails: cannot stop jail 1. No jail id in /var/run
```

What have I done wrong here? Or can I at least clean this up somehow?


Secondly, when I try to use mount_nullfs I get this error:


```
# mount_nullfs /usr/ports /usr/gaols/database/usr/ports
mount_nullfs: Operation not supported by device
```

I have found a few suggestions in google, like adding these likes to rc.conf:


```
jail_webserver_mount_enable="YES"
nullfs_load="YES"
```

But nothing has changed.


Please help... I am stumped

Thanks in advance


----------



## ghostcorps (Sep 3, 2010)

Hello again,

 I guess I spoke too soon.

This should have been in loader.conf: 
	
	



```
nullfs_load="YES"
```

And restarting the server cleaned up the jails


----------



## SirDice (Sep 3, 2010)

To stop or start a single jail use the jail's name. For instance if you have:

```
jail_build_rootdir="/jail/j2"
```

You can stop that jail with `# /etc/rc.d/jail stop build`


----------

